# Spinning - another learning experience



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, I had spun some roving that had a lot of black and bright colors in it. It had a gothic name to it and I liked the black with the colors. I pulled the roving all apart and spun with alternating colors with black to try and give it a real defined color look. Then, wasn't sure how to ply it but I had some lace weight yellow and thought that would give some color to the black but I think it also took some of the color areas and toned those parts and maybe took away from the colored areas. At any rate, I think anything I do now is just a learning experience and maybe someday I will just have an eye and instinct for what is the best way to make the spun yarn look it's best. I do like it and have no idea what it will look like knitted into something. No store band with a pic to help and that's what I have been used to. I like it but think the yellow ended up almost being the main color which was not what I wanted. Here it is.....


----------



## macrsn (Aug 29, 2016)

cdambro, I think the yarn looks beautiful, even if it's not the exact result you wanted to achieve. I've been spinning less than a year and am looking forward to learning how to get the colors the way I want them to look after plying.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

macrsn said:


> cdambro, I think the yarn looks beautiful, even if it's not the exact result you wanted to achieve. I've been spinning less than a year and am looking forward to learning how to get the colors the way I want them to look after plying.


Thank you. I agree.....I am looking forward to getting the colors just the way I want as the end result. It is the learning process for us both, I guess. I have never had a natural eye for colors so I hope my eyes can better be trained as I go along. Lol


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

Well I think it looks great and you did an awesome job with it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wool spinner said:


> Well I think it looks great and you did an awesome job with it.


Thank you, much. I am just loving to spin.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love this yarn! I need to get back to my wheel, but the loom distracted me. And right now, I am machine knitting a top. So if I go in cycles, the wheel is up for its turn. :sm09:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think your yarn is very pretty. I know how you feel when you invission something else and it does not come out like you wanted. But you should be happy with with it. You did good. I would not mind knitting or weaving some thing with it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Reba1 said:



> I love this yarn! I need to get back to my wheel, but the loom distracted me. And right now, I am machine knitting a top. So if I go in cycles, the wheel is up for its turn. :sm09:


So much to do and not enough time, is there? Lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I think your yarn is very pretty. I know how you feel when you invission something else and it does not come out like you wanted. But you should be happy with with it. You did good. I would not mind knitting or weaving some thing with it.


Thank you. I am happy with how this looks. Not sure what I will knit but something will strike me. For now, but I am spinning again.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I like it a lot!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Looks like Halloween.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I love it! Wool has its own ideas on how it wants to spin up, yours did beautifully! What cha gonna make?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I like it. AND it will look different knitted!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The yellow dose stand out, but I do like the combo. Have you tried knitting up a swatch to see how it looks?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooooooooooooooo! I think it's just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful. great spinning!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Its all a learning experience, next time ply a couple of yards (a sample) to see how it looks to you. Even break it off and let it hang around for a bit. You could also twist a bit of the single and the plying yarn together by hand to see how they work together.

I think a way to start training one's color eye is to study commercial yarns and then hand painted yarn color combinations. Oh my daughter who colors these amazing picture designs she uses color palettes from art in art books and even from picture advertising in magazines.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Its all a learning experience, next time ply a couple of yards (a sample) to see how it looks to you. Even break it off and let it hang around for a bit. You could also twist a bit of the single and the plying yarn together by hand to see how they work together.
> 
> I think a way to start training one's color eye is to study commercial yarns and then hand painted yarn color combinations. Oh my daughter who colors these amazing picture designs she uses color palettes from art in art books and even from picture advertising in magazines.


What a great idea using magazines to look into color. Art books are wonderful to. Find a color wheel to. Look out side your window for naturals. Remember green goes with everything.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Its all a learning experience, next time ply a couple of yards (a sample) to see how it looks to you. Even break it off and let it hang around for a bit. You could also twist a bit of the single and the plying yarn together by hand to see how they work together.
> 
> I think a way to start training one's color eye is to study commercial yarns and then hand painted yarn color combinations. Oh my daughter who colors these amazing picture designs she uses color palettes from art in art books and even from picture advertising in magazines.


Great ideas....thanks.


----------

